# Just Cleaned, New 3.2 Rear Valance and Aero Wipers! - PICS



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd post a few new pics as I'm a little bored this Sunday. Fitted a 3.2 rear honeycomb valance and aero wipers this week. Love the black rear valance and the wipers are simply superb. Much better than stock and worth the extra cash :roll:

Gave it a wash with JBB good rinse and dried, AG polish bit of tyre dressing and windows cleaned - job done :wink:

The red Astra is my day to day run around. Damn good reliable car 8)


































Scotty225


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice mate you not waxed it after the polish though?

I'm seriously thinking of buying a cheap diesal or something for the run to work and back. Think I would miss the TT but the petrol at the mo is killing me.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Matt,

No I'm looking for a good wax at the minute, I haven't decided which yet.

The TT is actually better on fuel than the Astra. If I drive the TT sensibly, as I nearly always do :roll: , it shows 34-38 mpg. I can get 44 on a run. The Astra works hard to build up speed, being a 1.6 auto, but is fine once going.

Scotty.


----------

